# Entertaining my little betta boy



## freshwaterfishtips (Aug 21, 2012)

He's the same betta as my av and very intelligent - out of all the betta on the shelf he was the only one hyper in his little bowl. If you looked at him, he'd look at you excitedly and I absolutely knew he was mine from the moment I saw him. He now lives in our 10 gallon tank with 2 tetras and 4 cories.

I stimulate him every day, but I'm wondering if any of you know any other fun ways than those I'm about to list. I don't want him to flare at all because I don't want fin tearing, though.

So here's the things I do:
-Train him to go through a hoop (learned well in 2 days)
-Jump for food (learned on first try)
-Play the "finger game" with him, sure you can figure that out
-Put a string in the water and he chases it
-Put new decorations in
-Show him things
-And I'll be getting him a laser pointer soon to chase...think I saw that idea on here somewhere

He loves everything, even tank cleanings it seems like... he's just so curious about everything and he seems to love interacting! If anyone else has any ideas that are betta-safe that would be great?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Betta log they love it live foods like fruit flies Daphnia.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

The laser pointer is pretty hit and miss with bettas, I find. Sonas could care less, but Féileacán just LOVES it, and darts all over the tank for it. Just as a heads up


----------

